# Anyone know the turn around time for orders lately for Tayda?



## dinkyguitar

Debating whether or not I should place an order given the current situation.

Anyone place recent orders and received them?

dinky


----------



## Barry

I've had 2 orders this month no issues


----------



## Nostradoomus

I placed an order on the 18th, it shipped on the 19th. Probably won’t see it for another 3 weeks but that’s normal. All my other orders from here and other places are truckin along as they normally would. I think most countries are doing their best to keep shipping and supply chains as normal as they can.


----------



## dinkyguitar

When I mocked up my order, I saw DHL shipping 2-4 days.

Is that not accurate?

Or are all shipping delayed?


----------



## K Pedals

dinkyguitar said:


> Debating whether or not I should place an order given the current situation.
> 
> Anyone place recent orders and received them?
> 
> dinky


I order just about everyday and I’ve been constantly getting my orders...
I got one today


----------



## music6000

K Pedals said:


> I order just about everyday and I’ve been constantly getting my orders...
> I got one today


You got a Big wallet or Shares?


----------



## Nostradoomus

dinkyguitar said:


> When I mocked up my order, I saw DHL shipping 2-4 days.
> 
> Is that not accurate?
> 
> Or are all shipping delayed?



That’s the quickest way to get it, yes it will be 2-4 days but beware you will incur brokerage fees from DHL that are kinda ridiculous.


----------



## dinkyguitar

so which shipping option should I choose to avoid fees?

Also, does your package come to your door? Or do you have to pick it up at an international trade zone?

Never ordered from this place.....tips would be appreciated


----------



## CodyTheWizard

It took 10 days from the time I placed my last order to the time I got it (today). The package gets delivered into my mailbox every time.


----------



## Robert

I've never incurred any customs / brokerage fees when using DHL (in the USA).   I know a few folks in Canada who do get hit with customs fees when the package arrives.

DHL usually takes about 24 hours to ship, then the quoted 2 - 4 days to arrive.
USPS generally takes about 9 days to arrive from the date the order is placed.

In either case, the package is delivered to my door.


----------



## BurntFingers

They're still shipping but things are getting slowed down along the supply chain. Normally it gets to me here in New Zealand in 3 days. This last order was stopped in Singapore for 4 days because, from what I understand, they're operating at a skeleton crew currently so things are sitting longer than normally. But it just left Singapore a day ago so that's cool.

Anyway. Yep, they're still shipping but you might have to wait a (working) week longer. NO dramas.

I too have never had any customs/duties with any order from Tayda, and there's been many.


----------



## Robert

Shipping domestic within the States is slower than normal right now as well, but hey, at least it's still moving.


----------



## K Pedals

Robert said:


> Shipping domestic within the States is slower than normal right now as well, but hey, at least it's still moving.


Well I haven’t felt the effects of it yet but I’m sure I will....
I actually got 2 different packages a day early today...


----------



## Jbanks

I put in a Tayda order today and the components are still in stock. Enclosures however are almost all gone. Every color, every size. So that’s running out. I ended up getting a 1590XX because every single file 1590BB is sold out. Same for 125B too. ?

but the orders are still shipping in 4 days or so to the US. Can’t complain


----------



## BurntFingers

I presume the enclosures are manufactured in China, understandable if there's supply issues right now.


----------



## Barry

I have a dozen or so 125B's all in Cream if anybody needs one, also have a variety of 1590BB and 1590B I bought on clearance sales
Edit: Actually it's more like 3 dozen 125B in cream


----------



## mywmyw

for some reason they cancelled one of my orders last month with no notice, but when i placed the order again it was fulfilled very quickly.


----------



## Mir9

I took Barry up on his offer two posts up and just got them.  It was quick delivery with everything packed carefully.  I was also worried about not being able to finish some projects soon and thanks to him I'll have nicer looking pedals than I originally thought.


----------



## Robert

I placed an order at midnight and it shipped at 6am this morning.   

ETA is Thursday (DHL) but I suspect it will arrive before then.


----------



## Nostradoomus

All my orders from here have been showing up in a little over a week, it’s awesome.


----------



## Barry

Mir9 said:


> I took Barry up on his offer two posts up and just got them.  It was quick delivery with everything packed carefully.  I was also worried about not being able to finish some projects soon and thanks to him I'll have nicer looking pedals than I originally thought.


Glad you could use them, the dark colors and textured boxes don't work well for Waterslides, still have a few dark colors and textures if anyone has a need


----------



## bretvh

Ordered two nights ago, and it shipped today with an ETA of Monday (DHL 2 - 4 day shipping)


----------



## Ratimus

Ordered before midnight on Tuesday, my order showed up at my doorstep in Arizona Thursday morning. It's normally not that fast, but I didn't purchase any enclosures this time.


----------



## charliefarley

I'm In UK , recently ordered approx. $400 dollars worth of stuff from Tayda, arrived within the usual timescale using their cheap shipping option, although i got a VAT charge this time of £24.61 (AND parcelforce handling fee of £12.00). c**nts.
Tayda marked the value at $20  and 'commercial samples' ...... first time ive ever had a tayda order incur any fees. granted, it was a large box, 30+ enclosures amongst the usual other stuff, but still. 

Whats UK peoples experience with large tayda orders regarding import fees/vat etc.

Hi btw, new here.


----------



## Robert

As suspected, my Tayda order arrived today (three days ahead of ETA)

So that's about 3 1/2 days from the time the order was placed.


----------



## Joben Magooch

My last two orders: 
Placed March 17, Arrived March 26
Placed March 28, Arrived April 6

FWIW, Located in central US, and just use the cheapest shipping option every time. Nothing too big, just $20-30 per order, but that's about as long as it was taking to get to me pre-coronavirus...


----------



## Nostradoomus

I wish my Tayda orders would ship from the US warehouse.


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> I wish my Tayda orders would ship from the US warehouse.



I've heard about it for years, but I'm not entirely sure there is a US warehouse....

Every order I've ever placed comes from Thailand.    When shipped via USPS they go through a remailing service (I believe in Colorado?), but they all originate in Thailand.


----------



## BurntFingers

yep, drop shipped through a shipping agent in Thailand. Kinda like how NZ Post operates in USA through sites like youshop etc.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Robert said:


> I've heard about it for years, but I'm not entirely sure there is a US warehouse....
> 
> Every order I've ever placed comes from Thailand.    When shipped via USPS they go through a remailing service (I believe in Colorado?), but they all originate in Thailand.



It says on Tayda website there’s a Colorado facility of some type yeah. I don’t know why it takes so long to get to me (always a month unless I pay for the costly DHL) so I’m really just complaining hahaha


----------



## K Pedals

Nostradoomus said:


> It says on Tayda website there’s a Colorado facility of some type yeah. I don’t know why it takes so long to get to me (always a month unless I pay for the costly DHL) so I’m really just complaining hahaha


Yeah I think they ship some stuff they sell on ebay from the Colorado location... because I used to buy stuff off eBay and it shipped straight from CO... 
I think everything on their website comes from Thailand...


----------



## ericwood

K Pedals said:


> Yeah I think they ship some stuff they sell on ebay from the Colorado location... because I used to buy stuff off eBay and it shipped straight from CO...
> I think everything on their website comes from Thailand...



This is really good to know since I'm in Denver! I didn't realize they sold on ebay as well (although I'm not really seeing anything in their store right now, unfortunately).

For their warehouse the turnaround has been pretty good for me; I just got shipping info this morning for an order I placed around noon yesterday, and I find they usually show up within a week or so. Everything I've ordered from the website has come from Thailand so far.


----------



## mywmyw

K Pedals said:


> Yeah I think they ship some stuff they sell on ebay from the Colorado location... because I used to buy stuff off eBay and it shipped straight from CO...
> I think everything on their website comes from Thailand...



I had a package get stuck in transit, and I asked them about this because my package was stuck on a boat and yet had originated in CO. I think the Colorado location is some kind of way of circumventing tariffs or something. I don't believe they ship anything from there, but I could be wrong.


----------



## K Pedals

mywmyw said:


> I had a package get stuck in transit, and I asked them about this because my package was stuck on a boat and yet had originated in CO. I think the Colorado location is some kind of way of circumventing tariffs or something. I don't believe they ship anything from there, but I could be wrong.


Did you order it from their website or off eBay??
All I know is I used to order off eBay and sometimes my order would start moving from Colorado the next day... when I order on their website it takes about 5 days to start moving from Colorado...


----------



## K Pedals

ericwood said:


> This is really good to know since I'm in Denver! I didn't realize they sold on ebay as well (although I'm not really seeing anything in their store right now, unfortunately).
> 
> For their warehouse the turnaround has been pretty good for me; I just got shipping info this morning for an order I placed around noon yesterday, and I find they usually show up within a week or so. Everything I've ordered from the website has come from Thailand so far.


I miss living in Denver...
I used to live about a mile from Red Rocks... I loved it there...


----------



## JetFixxxer

My orders have been running a week behind than normal.   Usually takes 1-1.5 weeks to get to me.. it's been 2.5-3 weeks.


----------



## benny_profane

The CO location is a remailing address and isn’t a warehouse. I’m pretty sure I remember looking it up on google maps and it was on a residential street.


----------



## Angershark

I placed an order on Monday. Used the DHL express option and got it today. I guess living on the West coast does have its advantages sometimes. The only concern I have is that it came from Thailand, through Hong Kong and Los Angeles to get here to just outside of Olympia, Wa. I was expecting it to be a little bit longer.


----------



## Nostradoomus

When I use DHL express I get it quick (but always have to pay another 30/40 dollars for brokerage and BS). I’m on the west coast too and for absolutely no reason it always goes Thailand—Shanghai—Germany—Montreal. It’s ridiculous haha


----------



## ericwood

K Pedals said:


> I miss living in Denver...
> I used to live about a mile from Red Rocks... I loved it there...



I'm not far from there! Around the intersection of Lakewood and Golden. Really liking it out here!


----------



## K Pedals

ericwood said:


> I'm not far from there! Around the intersection of Lakewood and Golden. Really liking it out here!


Yeah that’s where I stayed was Lakewood


----------



## mywmyw

Angershark said:


> I placed an order on Monday. Used the DHL express option and got it today. I guess living on the West coast does have its advantages sometimes. The only concern I have is that it came from Thailand, through Hong Kong and Los Angeles to get here to just outside of Olympia, Wa. I was expecting it to be a little bit longer.


I used to live in oly! are you in yelm or something?


----------



## Angershark

mywmyw said:


> I used to live in oly! are you in yelm or something?


Yeah. I retired out of Ft. Lewis and decided to stay here. I always tell people it's in between everything and nothing.


----------



## HamishR

I once had to wait at Denver airport while our plane got de-iced... I'd love to see just a little more of Colorado one day.


----------



## Joben Magooch

Hey all, sorry to bump an old-ish thread but was looking to make an order here shortly - anyone have a more recent update for how Tayda's shipping is doing currently? Thanks!!


----------



## Betty Wont

I haven't seen any delays or changes in ordering from them lately. Standard shipping to minnesota takes about 6-8 days to arrive after ordering.


----------



## Gordo

Crazy fast, especially considering they're coming from Thailand.  I don't know how DHL does it.  And for that matter, I'm surprised DHL isn't more common here in the States.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I just wish I didn’t get nailed with 40+ dollars in brokerage and customs fees when I order 50 dollars worth of parts and use DHL. It’s really only a last resort for me.


----------



## Betty Wont

I choose the USPS delivery option. DHL misdelivered/lost both Tayda packages I attempted through them. Had to have them reshipped via USPS. In my area (twin cities minnesota) DHL has very little infrastructure and residential experience.


----------



## Gordo

Strange but USPS wasn't an option when I ordered this time.  DHL or UPS.

And of course, just like the past few orders, I forgot 8pin sockets...  I've been cutting up strips for a month now.


----------



## Joben Magooch

Awesome, thanks for the update. Glad to hear it!!


----------

